# Anyone use this yet?



## remodeler (Dec 16, 2016)

I saw this post on another forum.

http://www.plumbingforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10445

Just wondering if anyone here has used it yet? I figured if anyone has an opinion on a tool that drills holes it would be you guys.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Everyone here already knows about that tool. It's certainly nothing new. It has been around for years from a couple of major manufacturers. Just some guy trying to pretend he invented something. All he did was steal an existing design and make a lower quality version. Then says he made something "new". sheesh


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Beat it remodeler, this a professional PLUMBERS forum.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

I think I would prefer one of these ...


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Just do us a favor and leave...................


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Adios amigos.....




Thread closed.


----------

